# Colnago geomerty vs Pinarello



## tjjm36m3 (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm currently in the market for Colnago and was wondering what is the size equilavent of a Colnago if I were riding a Prince 53cm. I tried comparing the two geometries from their websites and couldn't figure out some of their measurements. I just need the seat tube and top tube top lengths to be the same. Thanks.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

You also need to know the seat tube angles.


----------

